# Ga Legislators preparing to steal from hunter's and fishermen's wallets



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 18, 2016)

Once again our elected legislators are planning to increase license fees on hunters and fishermen and dump their ill gotten gains into the general fund.  I wouldn't have a problem with paying more for licenses if the extra money would go into a dedicated account to fund improvements  in stream habitat, wildlife habitat, acquiring more WMA land, hiring more DNR officers ect. However this money is going into the general fund so the legislators will have more money to do their political crap with with virtually none of the money taken from hunters and fishermen going to help hunting and fishing 




> From today's AJC.... (actually about 2 weeks ago, this was copied from a post on NGTO)
> 
> Georgia wildlife officials could raise millions of dollars each year to hire additional rangers and make other improvements if they charged more for hunting and fishing licenses and stopped offering free lifetime licenses to senior citizens, a new state analysis says.
> 
> ...


  sorry the link isnt working


I wasn't sure what forum to post this in please move if there is a more appropriate forum


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2016)

Link doesn't work, but I know what you're saying. 

There are a couple on here from inside the Political arena in Georgia that will swear that money is never diverted from the license fees to other areas of government. 

I've known former Georgia representatives that confirmed otherwise and even know one DNR official that left downtown Atlanta to work in the Alabama DNR because of the underhanded politics at work in Georgia robbing the General Fund of License fees that should have been earmarked solely for the game and fish management of this state. 

Not sure what the fix is.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 18, 2016)

It seems to me we need to take care of what we have in GA. rather than spending money on new lands etc. I think our top priority should be to hire more wardens to protect our game.  Have not seen a warden where I hunt since the state nearly went broke many years ago.  Now, I would not deliberately break a game law with a gun to my head, but the environment has got to be right for those who would. Now that the state is doing better, spend some money replacing all those wardens that were let go when times were bad.  Adding state lands is great, but should be second fiddle to game protection. Just my 02 cents.


----------

